
Ask HN: What constraints does the Gates Foundation have? - arikr
What the biggest &quot;gaps&quot; blocking the gates foundation from being maximally effective? (e.g. primarily time? primarily money? primarily labor?)
======
arikr
My title should've been: "What is the primary constraint/gap on the Gates
Foundation"

